

How an infuriated mom chased revenge-porn lime-king Hunter Moore offline - r0ash
http://boingboing.net/2013/11/22/how-an-infuriated-mom-chased-r.html

======
fumigatecvg
I think betraying someone who trusted you with nudes is totally despicable.

